# Mt. Lassen - Northern Ca.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Heading up to the Manzanita Lake campground tonight after work for a 3 day weekend. This will be our 9th year in a row. We always choose October since the crowds are gone now that summer is over. We'll have to carry our own water this time as the park just turned off the campground water for the season. And it looks like we are just getting this last trip of the year done in the nick of time. The area we're staying is predicted to get snow early next week.

The Tundra and trailer are loaded and ready to go! Attached is a picture from last years trip. Looking forward to a couple of campfires and roasting s'mores. Yuummm!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Herbicidal said:


> Heading up to the Manzanita Lake campground tonight after work for a 3 day weekend. This will be our 9th year in a row. We always choose October since the crowds are gone now that summer is over. We'll have to carry our own water this time as the park just turned off the campground water for the season. And it looks like we are just getting this last trip of the year done in the nick of time. The area we're staying is predicted to get snow early next week.
> 
> The Tundra and trailer are loaded and ready to go! Attached is a picture from last years trip. Looking forward to a couple of campfires and roasting s'mores. Yuummm!


ENJOY! That looks like a fabulous place to spend a few fall days/nights... Post some pics when you get back! So envious! ours is already hibernating.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Jake! It was 90 degrees out here earlier this week, but looks like fall will come fast next week with rain and only highs in the low 60's predicted. I will take and post some pics upon our return. I have a photo album or two from previous trips to Mt. Lassen in my gallery if you care to take a look.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Enjoy Lassen. It's so pretty up there! Have a great time!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Herbicidal said:


> Thanks Jake! It was 90 degrees out here earlier this week, but looks like fall will come fast next week with rain and only highs in the low 60's predicted. I will take and post some pics upon our return. I have a photo album or two from previous trips to Mt. Lassen in my gallery if you care to take a look.


All I could see is one other picture!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We were in Lassen on the last day in July this year. We didn't say inside the park (which is gorgeous), but instead at Burney Falls State Park which is also phenomenal (but much more expensive).


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi everyone! Wow, where did the weekend go?!? We finally headed out of town @ 5:15pm on Friday and arrived at our campsite @ 10pm. Stopped and had dinner along the way. After setting up camp and getting the kids into bed I took a few minutes to just sit back and star gaze. AMAZING!!! The view is always breathtaking. I could easily see the edge of the Milky Way cutting across the night sky. And nothing but stars, stars, stars! Slept in the next morning then did a partial hike around Manzanita Lake. After that we headed over to the Summit Lake South campground and parked there. We did a hike to Echo Lake, round trip of about 3.5 miles. We also stopped by 'Hot Rock' which was lobbed out of the volcano during an eruption in May of 1915. Did a few other things then headed back to camp for dinner and a campfire with s'mores, of course!

Sunday we drove to the trailhead for Terrace Lake (small but beautiful!) and continued a little further to Shadow Lake. Larger and very pretty too! Stopped by a little sulpher hot springs right next to the road, then headed to the main visitor center. At the visitor center we were informed that the Park Rangers would be closing the main park road at 4pm due to the incoming storm. We debated on whether to head home Sunday night after dinner or stick it out. We decided to stay with our plan and not go home early. On our way back to the campsite, we stopped at Emerald Lake (right next to the road) and then the Devastated Area and took a short interpretive hike. Upon reaching camp, my wife and I took a nap.







The kids read books and otherwise entertained themselves for a blissful two hours! Then it was onto dinner and another campfire and of course more s'mores! Some clouds starting coming through but when I went to bed I could still see the moon.

Monday morning was a different story! I think between 4 and 5 inches of snow fell overnight! It was like an early Christmas! Everything covered with a fresh blanked of snow. The kids even made a snowman that was about 3 1/2 feet tall. The Park Rangers ran a small plow through the campground and made it real easy to pull out. Didn't even need to use 4wd. When we left the campground @ 10am we were the only ones there, yeah, go figure.







The pictures are still on the camera and I'll try to get some of them posted in the next couple of days.

Hi Jake - here are some links to a couple of my other Lassen albums, hopefully these will work for you:
Mt. Lassen Oct 2008
Mt. Lassen Oct 2010

Thanks Chabbie1! We had a great time!

Hi Raynardo - yes, Burney Falls is gorgeous too! Did a day trip there a few years back.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've uploaded some of our pictures from this trip into an new album. Here's a link, enjoy!

Mt. Lassen - Oct. 2012


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Herbicidal said:


> I've uploaded some of our pictures from this trip into an new album. Here's a link, enjoy!
> 
> Mt. Lassen - Oct. 2012


Now THAT looks like good times! Will have to go there next summer...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

john7349 said:


> I've uploaded some of our pictures from this trip into an new album. Here's a link, enjoy!
> 
> Mt. Lassen - Oct. 2012


Now THAT looks like good times! Will have to go there next summer...








[/quote]It is a cool place to visit. Here's the link to the park itself, with even a couple of web cam links: Lassen Volcanic National Park.


----------

